# THE BB



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

I LOVE THIS BB__ITS UP__ITS DOWN__ITS HAPPY_ ITS SAD_ITS CONFUSINS_ITS FULL OF KNOWLEDGE_ IT FULL OF GREAT SUPPORTIVE PEOPLE__AND WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME BOAT__BUT WE RESPECT EACH OTHER___KEEP IT UP GANG__I KNOW I NEED YOU!!!------------------trish


----------

